# My newest 'scape



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Here is a quick pic of my newest scape, set up 1/9/05. Don't mind the 3 stems of P. stellatus as they are jsut there for a quick recovery Don't mind the green dust on the glass either : oops  I wish the tank looked in the photo like it does in person. The photo does not have the detail you see in person. Oh well, another skill to try and learn now. 

Feel free to comment away. Don't be shy or nice

Specs:
-10 gallon, 36watts PC (10,000K) currently 8.5 hrs photoperiod, ACmini HOB filter, Rio80 DIY CO2 reactor, press. CO2, 2/3 Eco-Complete (original to already established aquarium) 1/2 bag Onyx sand.
-Dosing: 10ppm NO3, 1ppm PO4, 4x week, 1ml (due to new setup)Flourish 3xweek. No additional K other than from KNO3.
-Fauna: 6 Corydoras hastata, 8 Neon tetra, 5 Cardina japonica
-Flaura: Hedyotis sp. Rio., Rotala indica (temporary), Myriophyllum mattergrossense (maybe temp) Bylxa japonica, Tiawan moss, Anubias nana "Petite", Marsilea agustifolia and quadrifolia, Lobelia cardinalis Dwarf, Elatine triandra.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

very nice tank, do you really need press. co2 in a tank that size? where did you get your plants?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks.

No, you would not really need press CO2 for a 10 gallon but my press setup runs 3 other tanks, and is maintance free for months (time is actually a rae commodity for me). The plants come from all over. I tend to go through periods of mild collectoritis adn have lots of frinds in the hobby, thanks to APC. I am always trying something new. I have never purchased plans froma retailer or distributer. A few misc purchases made at my LFS but the rest are trades, gifts or Aquabid purchases from other hobbiests. Its sort of how we all fund our addiction, at least partly


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

The branches look too perfectly parallel--not sure if they're attached to one piece, or seperate. If you can, I would vary their directions a bit more.


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

I like it...makes me think of a rainforest.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 17, 2004)

Very nice indeed!

Your comment about Myriophyllum mattergrossense being a temporary resident will more than likely be true. Myriophyllum mattergrossense is a super fast grower that will swamp a well light, fertilized aquarium like yours in no time!

Mike


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

That's a really nice layout you have going there, I like the wild growth. Maybe you could use L. aquatica instead of the Myrio?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the comments all. 

The Myrio is just there as nutrient control until the tank settles in. I did replace the Rotala indica yesterday with some Ludwidia "Cuba" although it might be to fast an grower and gett o big. I'll just wait and see. I don't know if I want any stems to replace the Myrio. or not. If anything, I might try something like Cypres or one of the larger hairgrasses, something that grows about 10-12 high would be awesome. I thought about Bylxa alburti but I hear it does not do so hot in aquariums long-term. 

The wood on the left needs some help and one thing that is hard to see in the pic is there is a third branch breaking up the parallel-ness (is that a word) of the other 2. I guess I should attach some Taiwan moss to that one also, or find better wood.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Ludiwgia sp Cuba and Cyperus helferi are too big for this little tank, as is Blyxa aubertii which a giant (think 6 inches across and 21 inches tall giant, for a single specimen). It does well long term. Don't let Kasselmann convince you otherwise.

I heartily recommend Isoetes lacustris, the quillwort. It stays at a reasonable size and height. I have some in my 10g and the leaves look very decorative lying on the surface. 

Carlos


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the tips Carlos


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have B. aubertii, and in my hands at least, it doesn't get much taller than the top of my 10 gal. It does get wide, and have had it for over a year, so longevity isn't a problem. Frankly, I rather like it. It puts out little white flowers all the time.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

This is my Blyxa aubertii on one end of my 55g, a long time ago. It went from a little 6" plant to a 21" giant in three months:









Carlos


----------

